# ISO: Sourdough starter.



## texasgirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone have an good sour dough starter recipe and good direction how it to do it?
I don't remember how to keep it going either.
I haven't done a bread starter in 15 years.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Anyone have an good sour dough starter recipe and good direction how it to do it?
> I don't remember how to keep it going either.
> I haven't done a bread starter in 15 years.


Texas,
I have a starter recipe, but haven't used it yet..It is identical to one I did years ago and should be what you want..
Makes 3 cups
Classic sourdough starter:
2-c. lukewarm water (90 to 100f)
1-tea. active dry yeast or 1/2 tea. instant yeast
1-Tab.sugar or honey
1/4-c. nonfat dry milk, dry goat milk or buttermilk powder
1/3-c. plain yogurt
2-c. bread flour
1- Pour warm water into a med. bowl. Sprinkle the yeast, sugar, and milk powder over the water. Whisk in to dissoulve. Stir in yogurt, then add flour and beat til smooth and well blended. Transfer to a glass jar, ceramic crock or plastic container. cover loosely with plastic wrap or double thickness of cheesecloth and let stand at room temp for at least 48 hours. whisking the mix 2 times a day each day or up to 4 days depending how sour you want it. It will be bubbly and begin to ferment. A clear liquid will form on top, stir it back in. On the 4th day feed with 1/4c. water and 1/2c. flour, let stand overnight, then store in refrigerator loosely covered. Fee every 2 weeks.
2. Bring to room temp before using. Remove amont of started needed for the sourdough bread. Add 1 cup of flour and 1/2c. nonfat milk to remaining starter, stirring to incorporate. Let stand at room temp 1 day to begin fermenting again, the refrigerate. The starter improves with age. If a pinkish color or strong aroma develops, indicating undesirable airborne pathogens, discard right away and start again.

hope this give you a start good luck, I'm going to try some as soon as retirement kicks in friday  

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks kadesma!! Have fun with your new freedom!!


----------



## Dina (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm going to try this too Kadesma.  I've never made sourdough bread before so this will be a challenge for me.  I have been looking for a VERY soft sourdough bread like Scholosky's but haven't had any luck.  Any suggestions from anyone here?


----------

